
I Built a Stable Planetary System with 416 Planets in the Habitable Zone - happy-go-lucky
http://m.nautil.us/blog/i-built-a-stable-planetary-system-with-416-planets-in-the-habitable-zone
======
Quequau
I picked up universe sandbox recently and I struggle to construct simple
binary star systems with a few planets.

